# Free .270 ammo



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Did not want to hijack the thread below so starting my own.

If someone wants 2-3 boxes of free .270 loads I have some. I believe them to be reloads that a friend got when his dad died. His dad did not reload so maybe they're just not in their correct boxes anymore?

I'm never going to shoot them and am too lazy to disassemble them for the components.

PM me to come get them. I'm in West Jordan.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, now you say that after I bought some yesterday. lol


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, if Chaser doesn't come get em you're welcome to them.

Maybe we can have an arm wrestling match, winner takes all. LOL

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, Chaser stopped by so all my stuff is gone now. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mighty kind of you to offer!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Components are hard to come by these days. 

If a fellow UWN'er can use something I have sitting around or lying in a bin, it is my duty to offer it up. Bullets work much better when loaded in a gun!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------

